# Ya estuve en Alemania, pero no conocí Múnich



## jorge_val_ribera

Hola a todos.

Quiero decir en alemán que no conocí una ciudad en específico. Algo así como: "Ya estuve en Alemania, pero no conocí Múnich." Se me ocurren las siguientes opciones, pero no sé si los verbos son correctos, les ruego darme su opinión.

Ich war schon mal in Deutschland, aber ich habe München nicht *kennen gelernt*.
Ich war schon mal in Deutschland, aber ich habe München nicht *besucht*.

Gracias.


----------



## kayokid

Buenas.

Meiner Meinung nach muss man eine Stadt *besuchen* und in der Stadt leben, um sie  *kennenzulernen*. Nachdem kann man sagen, dass man die Stadt *kennt*.

Creo que es necesario *visitar* una ciudad y vivir allá para *conocer*la. Después uno puede decir que *conoce* la ciudad.

No sé si me explico.

(kennengelernt wird zusammengeschrieben)


----------



## kunvla

jorge_val_ribera said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Quiero decir en alemán que no conocí una ciudad en específico. Algo así como: "Ya estuve en Alemania, pero no conocí Múnich." Se me ocurren las siguientes opciones, pero no sé si los verbos son correctos, les ruego darme su opinión.
> 
> Ich war schon mal in Deutschland, aber ich habe München nicht *kennen gelernt*.
> Ich war schon mal in Deutschland, aber ich habe München nicht *besucht*.
> 
> Gracias.


Hola.

Las dos oraciones son correctas. La primera la habría dicho si hubiese visitado Múnich pero no hubiera tenido suficiente tiempo como para conocerla bien. La segunda, si no la hubiese visitado.



> (kennengelernt wird zusammengeschrieben)


Die Getrenntschreibung gilt auch als korrekt.

Saludos,


----------



## kayokid

kunvla said:


> Hola.
> 
> Las dos oraciones son correctas. La primera la habría dicho si hubiese visitado Múnich pero no hubiera tenido suficiente tiempo como para conocerla bien. La segunda, si no la hubiese visitado.
> 
> 
> Die Getrenntschreibung gilt auch als korrekt.  Das habe ich nicht gewußt. Danke!
> 
> Saludos,


----------



## Captain Lars

Las dos son correctas. No obstante, optaría para la primera variante con _kennenlernen_, ya que la segunda se usa más bien con personas.


----------



## kunvla

Captain Lars said:


> Las dos son correctas. No obstante, optaría para la primera variante con _kennenlernen_, ya que la segunda se usa más bien con personas.


Esto no es necesariamente así. Eine Stadt kann man doch besuchen, um zum Beispiel ihre Sehenswürdigkeiten zu besichtigen oder bei einem etwas längeren Besuch nicht nur die Architektur und die Museen, sondern auch die Leute, den Geist und das Leben der Stadt kennenzulernen.


> *c.* zu einem bestimmten Zweck aufsuchen*
> 
> Beispiele*
> 
> 
> ein Land, eine Stadt, den Zoo besuchen
> das Restaurant war gut besucht
> <in übertragener Bedeutung>: besuchen Sie auch unsere Homepage [im Internet]
> http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/besuchen


Saludos,


----------



## Captain Lars

Ich kann den Zoo, das Museum, die Frauenkirche oder Onkel Albert in München besuchen, aber sicher nicht München selbst. Ich glaube dir natürlich, dass das im Duden steht, aber meiner Meinung nach hört es sich nicht gut an, eine Stadt selbst zu besuchen.


----------



## kunvla

Captain Lars said:


> Ich kann den Zoo, das Museum, die Frauenkirche oder Onkel Albert in München besuchen, aber sicher nicht München selbst. Ich glaube dir natürlich, dass das im Duden steht, aber meiner Meinung nach hört es sich nicht gut an, eine Stadt selbst zu besuchen.


Da wir von München sprechen, hier sind ein paar Beispiele:


> Wer sich für Kunst interessiert, der sollte unbedingt München besuchen.  Wer gern Museen besichtigt, der sollte unbedingt München besuchen. Wen  eine gute Oper begeistert, der sollte unbedingt München besuchen.
> Wolf-Dietrich Zielinski. _Der deutsche Nebensatz: situative Tonbandübungen_
> books.google.de/books?isbn=3125546109
> 
> Das  liege aber nicht an den Gastronomen, sondern eher am Publikum, an den  Leuten, die in München leben oder als Tourist München besuchen.
> _München: Trendig und traditionsbewusst_
> books.google.de/books?isbn=3770192672
> 
> Wo trifft man heute alle Amerikaner und Asiaten, wenn sie München besuchen? Im Hofbräuhaus.
> Helmut Linde, Johannes Kelch. _München_
> books.google.de/books?isbn=382971193X


Ich verstehe nicht, warum sich das nicht gut anhört oder anhören sollte.

Saludos,


----------



## Sowka

Hola 

Para mí también, "besuchen" es un verbo normal en el contexto de ciudades.

_Vor vier Wochen habe ich endlich einmal München besucht. Bis dahin war ich immer nur durch München hindurchgefahren, aber diesmal habe ich mir eine Woche Zeit genommen, um die Stadt besser kennenzulernen_.


----------



## Captain Lars

Gut, ich glaube euch ja. Ich finde es aber trotzdem seltsam aber ich kann's leider nicht erklären.


----------

